# Croaker a la FingersandClaws



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

This is not so much a recipe, but a method to prep/preserve your cooler full of croaker.

Items needed:

*Scaling tool
*Knife
*Scissors (that work really well)
*Salt and water

Step 1: Scale all your fish
Step 2: Using your ultrasharp scissors, gut and cut heads off.
Step 3: Make slits into the side of fish (about 1 ever 2" or so)
Step 4: Make a salt water bath (add a lot of salt) and drop in all the fish
Step 5: Wait 24 hours, pull fish from salt water bath, dry, pack, and freeze.

Every time you want one of those suckers, pull one, thaw, and pan fry. Good with rice.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Eat quick or dry really well because all that water will freezer burn the meat.  

I usually either just salt the fish or use the foodsaver to vacuum pack it.


----------

